# Manchester Tower



## percyp (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi all, 

I'm looking at 3 bed apartments and have noticed that Manchester Tower is much cheaper than anywhere else in Dubai Marina. Does anyone know what it's like and whether it is next to the main road etc? Why is it so cheap?

Any input would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

It is not very nice thats why! If you want an honest opinion on where to live call . He is an agent who helped me loads


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

the units are tiny thats why, but good value for money

.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

its crap, thats why its cheap.. 

same with Marina Diamond 1-15....


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

I second Marc, in Marina avoid Manchester and Diamonds


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

at the end of the day your not here to spend a load of money on rent, so go for it if you want a good deal.

im sure your here to make money and save money........ a roof over your head is a roof over your head..... and your still in Marina so... view it and make your own decision...


----------



## percyp (Oct 20, 2009)

marc said:


> at the end of the day your not here to spend a load of money on rent, so go for it if you want a good deal.
> 
> im sure your here to make money and save money........ a roof over your head is a roof over your head..... and your still in Marina so... view it and make your own decision...


Thanks all for your input, greatly appreciated. I might think twice about it now!


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

i will give my voice to marc 

saving money in this time is necessary


----------



## MikkiD (Jun 23, 2009)

marc said:


> its crap, thats why its cheap..
> 
> same with Marina Diamond 1-15....


I wish I read a thread like this a few months ago. My husband moved to Dubai 3 months ahead of me and got a furnished unit in one of the Diamonds for a few months. Well, I got here with our baby of 9 months a while ago and we are stuck here until end of this month! Having a hard time finding other furnished accommodation but surely anything will be better.


----------



## Sass F (Oct 6, 2008)

I live in a Diamond and i hate it! I am finally moving out next week. I understand saving money but the hassle it has caused living where i do its not worth it.

I have had lights out constantly, lifts that dont work, literally crumbling walls and last month a flood right through my apartment.


----------



## longwhitecloud (Oct 12, 2009)

Conversely, can anyone recommend good places in the Marina? I am moving there soon with 3 kids. Views, etc aren't important, but we would like somewhere with a good amount of room. We're concerned that apartment living with 3 kids will be a squeeze, but by New Zealand standards, the sq foot area of these apartments is quite large from what I have seen.

Also my kids tell me a pool is of the utmost importance 

Do many apartments in the area have maids quarters? If we could get one then we could just use this as a 4th bedroom couldn't we?

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

longwhitecloud said:


> Conversely, can anyone recommend good places in the Marina? I am moving there soon with 3 kids. Views, etc aren't important, but we would like somewhere with a good amount of room. We're concerned that apartment living with 3 kids will be a squeeze, but by New Zealand standards, the sq foot area of these apartments is quite large from what I have seen.
> 
> Also my kids tell me a pool is of the utmost importance
> 
> ...


Kiaora Aaron, marina is no good for families IMHO. Specially us kiwis used to quarter acre.

Rental prices are tumbling in Dubai right now with villas coming down more than half in past 6mo alone. Look for a 3 beddy villa under 130k on dubizzle (currently 132 listings) then focus on areas you interested in.

When you arrive get some wheels (and a gps!) then hit the streets and check em all out, come Jan prices will be even lower - there is currently huge volume of villas in the 130-170 band sitting empty for months all over dubai - i know cause I am looking every weekend for our whanau for early next year.

Many 3 beddys come with a study which is similar to 1 BR size back home which might meet your requirements. villas in compound also have pools withing walking distance and yes it is a must for the kids (and us too!).

Ka kite ano!


----------



## longwhitecloud (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks titirangi. Is that the titirangi out west in Auckland? We love going out there for a latte in the weekend, especially this time of year as the weather is improving 

We're hoping we can get a good latte somewhere in Dubai. None of this Starbucks crap!

Are you in Dubai at the moment? Are you living in an apartment or villa? I'm interested in your feedback on prices. I have a 130k allowance from my work, and a good salary so we were expecting to top it up to give us a range of say 14k to 160k. I had thought villas tended to be more expensive than this, so had written it off.

I have to admit - the idea of living in an apartment appealed as well. Something different than living in a "normal" house, the same as we have lived all our lives. But I am concerned that the novelty will wear off very quickly and we will be wishing for a house again. But the floor space in the apartments seem really large, and we have been telling ourselves that based on the temperatures over there we can't really send the kids outside for much of the year anyway. Probably just trying to fool ourselves.

I will heed your advice though. My wife and I are in Dubai in another two weeks and we are trying to arrange agents to show us some places. I won't write off villas and will have a look at some. We're not really expecting to move into somewhere until February anyway, once our furnishings arrive, so we have plenty of time to continue looking once we move over at the beginning of January.

Wish my Maori was better, and I would sign off in a more authentic way. But its not!

Aaron


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

longwhitecloud said:


> Thanks titirangi. Is that the titirangi out west in Auckland? We love going out there for a latte in the weekend, especially this time of year as the weather is improving
> 
> We're hoping we can get a good latte somewhere in Dubai. None of this Starbucks crap!
> 
> ...


yeah sure do miss those allpress lattes that Thomas whips up at the hardware. You hard pressed to find good coffee over here compared to that although there is a kiwi master roaster in dubai somewhere so at least the beans will be ok.

We were same as you with apartment/villa, after living here for 12mo in an apartment we are shifting to compound. only cause we can afford to now that prices have tanked. our budget is 230k but we will likely rent in 100-120 and keep the change. It is real easy to try keeping up with joneses over here and money just disappears so keep your feet on the ground and never forget you likely only here for 2-3 years then back home to titirangi lattes.

oh and dont get suckered into buying new stuff over here. we brought our old lounge suite (bought from salvo's for 50 bucks!) in the container and it has pride of place in our lounge. Same with cars, just get second hand reliable runner off dubbizle, heaps of expats leaving search for "expat leaving" and you will see. get a 4x4 for desert camping - bloody good fun!

I wouldn't try to arrange viewing until you get here. agents (well LL really) are desperate so when you call listings they will have heaps to show you and dedicate time as required. You are paying them roughly 5 grand finders fee so make sure they earn it! and remind them of the fact when you meet them.

Oh, and getting kids into school is one of the biggest issues you may face. at the good schools the wait lists are long and fees high. Get onto registrars pronto for wait list info.

Getting your head around how stuff gets done in the workplace is somethings else depending on private/public sector. What business you in (dont name company on here)?
Chur chur brother.


----------



## longwhitecloud (Oct 12, 2009)

titirangi said:


> yeah sure do miss those allpress lattes that Thomas whips up at the hardware. You hard pressed to find good coffee over here compared to that although there is a kiwi master roaster in dubai somewhere so at least the beans will be ok.
> 
> We were same as you with apartment/villa, after living here for 12mo in an apartment we are shifting to compound. only cause we can afford to now that prices have tanked. our budget is 230k but we will likely rent in 100-120 and keep the change. It is real easy to try keeping up with joneses over here and money just disappears so keep your feet on the ground and never forget you likely only here for 2-3 years then back home to titirangi lattes.
> 
> ...


I work as a Technical Specialist for a company in the oil retail industry. Working with other expats, so hoping that the differences in work culture will be manageable.

The Hardware cafe - mmmm, great muffins and latte on a Sunday morning then into the Waitaks for a walk! I'll miss that. But I am sure there are other things to make up for it.

Yes, I am finding schools to be a huge problem. I was expecting to be able to contact several and get the kids enrolled fairly easy. Especially given the number of expats that have left. But it seems they are all very full, especially in Year 1 for our youngest child. And many of them just aren't willing to help much until we have filled in a million forms, provided all sorts of documents, and paid exhorbitant fees. All just to find out whether there is any point in enrolling them! Its actually our biggest head ache right now. I am concerned we'll get there in January and they won't be in school until the beginning of the next school year! At least my wife is a primary school teacher, but it means she won't be able to work until we get the kids into school.

And I'll miss camping with the kids out at Huia at the cheap ARC campground there. We'll definately be into some desert camping if that is possible. I hadn't realised you could do that! :clap2:

Aaron


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

longwhitecloud said:


> I work as a Technical Specialist for a company in the oil retail industry. Working with other expats, so hoping that the differences in work culture will be manageable.
> 
> The Hardware cafe - mmmm, great muffins and latte on a Sunday morning then into the Waitaks for a walk! I'll miss that. But I am sure there are other things to make up for it.
> 
> ...


thats a great spot out huia way, Whatipu good too.

the standard response from handful of registra's is "fill in registration form, pay 5 hundy each and then we will tell you where you are on wait list". Which is just bollocks. Just ask them how many are currently on the list for each year you are interested in. If it's more than 5 then move on. Also, when you have 1 in, then siblings go to top of wait list so ask for turnover rates in respective years.

Check if they have transport service also - make your life heaps easier.

Teachers need british teaching degree for brit curric even for primary so wifey might find it difficult. that said there are non teaching jobs in dubai for practical hardworking aussies and kiwis with common sense and speeky good engreesh. my missus got bored after few months, mentioned it to one of her mates, she had a contract in hand within week then started few weeks later. specially as she will be on your visa so makes it super easy (and cheap) for HR.


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

titirangi said:


> thats a great spot out huia way, Whatipu good too.
> 
> the standard response from handful of registra's is "fill in registration form, pay 5 hundy each and then we will tell you where you are on wait list". Which is just bollocks. Just ask them how many are currently on the list for each year you are interested in. If it's more than 5 then move on. Also, when you have 1 in, then siblings go to top of wait list so ask for turnover rates in respective years.
> 
> ...


almost forgot, this map handy as shows the communities better than gmaps.

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

longwhitecloud said:


> Conversely, can anyone recommend good places in the Marina? I am moving there soon with 3 kids. Views, etc aren't important, but we would like somewhere with a good amount of room. We're concerned that apartment living with 3 kids will be a squeeze, but by New Zealand standards, the sq foot area of these apartments is quite large from what I have seen.
> 
> Also my kids tell me a pool is of the utmost importance
> 
> ...


Marina Tower would be a good choice (I think Hamptons are the sole agent for it). I'm living there at the moment in a 2 bedroom apartment that is huge. There's a maid's room with en suite that is easily big enough for a single bedroom and an office/study with ensuite that is easily big enough for a double bedroom.

The block has a big outdoor swimming pool with plenty of loungers, a well equipped gym, a Chinese restaurant and a Lebanese restuarant. It even has its own ATM which is very handy. There's also a cafe and supermarket next door too. Great location next to Grosvenor House Hotel right on the Marina.


----------



## Adenexpat (Nov 10, 2009)

its crap, thats why its cheap..


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi there, 

try this web site, dubaiinvest.ru , although it is in Russian you can use the interactive maps on the left hand side and it will help you see exactly where abouts in the Marina and JLT all the apartment blocks are. Somewhere i`d look at with three kids is Horizon Tower, 4 bed 2300sq ft, i`ve noticed some there renting for between 130-150k.


----------



## longwhitecloud (Oct 12, 2009)

titirangi said:


> Teachers need british teaching degree for brit curric even for primary so wifey might find it difficult. that said there are non teaching jobs in dubai for practical hardworking aussies and kiwis with common sense and speeky good engreesh. my missus got bored after few months, mentioned it to one of her mates, she had a contract in hand within week then started few weeks later. specially as she will be on your visa so makes it super easy (and cheap) for HR.


Do you have any first hand knowledge about the teaching bit? All the research we have done says that Kiwis can teach in Dubai at British curriculum schools. Some of the schools that I have seen on the web even mention that although they have predominantly got Brits, they also have Aussie and NZ teachers. I just assume the smaller number of kiwi teachers reflects the smaller numbers of kiwis going over there.

I know my wife will be pretty gutted (and my head will be on the block) if it turns out she can't work as a teacher. We will be asking about this when we visit the schools in a few weeks.

Thanks for everyone elses advice. I am definately noting those tower names.

Aaron


----------

